# Best Wheel Bearing



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Wondering which wheel bearing brand last the longest, I searched for a thread like this and didn't find any so if there sorry in advance.

Anyway, I need 2 rear wheel bearings for my brute. I had the best luck with OEM's (fronts are still there and its an 07) but there $60-75 a pop here. 

I ran All balls last year, they lasted about 1-2 months. I bought them again and in 1 ride they were totally shot, not even mud riding just trail. But there $15. 

In every bodies opinion what wheel bearings works best and last the longest compared to the price? Thanks


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have All Balls wheel bearings,and they are still taking a beating after about 5 brutal rocky rides.I thought my wheel bearings were bad - 1 in front/1 in rear,but it turned out that the actual surface where the bearing mounted into was slightly stretched causing the bearings to kinda float a little in each knuckle.Now thier ball joints are'nt holding up as well as I thought - stripping out the threads after 2 torqueings of 22 lbs,and had 1 ball joint pop out of the bottom front knuckle due to a loose retaining clip,which in turn stretched the upper ball joint which is now also trashed. I'll be talking to my local dealer about that.....Just bought a Quadboss ball joint,and it looks just like the new All Balls ball joint.My rear ITP wheels are 2+6 offset,so I'm sure they are killing my joints.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ASR- Has bearings, they are $42.95.. They normally make a real good product.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

They do, BUT the bearings from there rear rebuild kits I bought came in the same bag as the all balls do. Clear bag with little blue logo's all over it.. forget what the company is called though..


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> They do, BUT the bearings from there rear rebuild kits I bought came in the same bag as the all balls do. Clear bag with little blue logo's all over it.. forget what the company is called though..


just bought the name there huh


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well I'm not sure about the wheel bearings but the all balls upper a-arm kits use the same manufacturer as the oem kawi stuff for wayyyy less $$$


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

All Balls supplies ASR....Do some digging and let us know how the other products work.Is Pivot Works the same as All Balls.I bought a Quadboss ball joint,and I swear it looks like the same as All Balls.....


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I just put moose in mine


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stock Kawai bearings are by far the best. They cost 3 times what an all balls costs but last 10 times longer. Bearings are like belts spend a little more to get a lot more.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I figured out the name of the company where all balls gets there bearings, Chinese company called KML. There bearings always come in a clear/hazed bag with there blue logo on, and I have had absolutely no luck with them in the past.

I agree that OEM is the best but $150 for 2 bearings is ridiculous.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

question? maybe stupid. but did you pack them with grease before you put them in?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The wheel bearings? there sealed with grease already in them.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

it might be point less but i shoot a little grease on mine


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

KML also supplies the bearings to Kawasaki. So why not save the money and buy the all balls one? At least thats what I found with the A-arm kits.

Also most bearings that fail too soon are due to improper installation, not usually the bearings themselves.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im putting them in properly. And please read original post.. All balls don't work, Ive used them more then once with the same results every time.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well go oem then. I have 2400 kms on my set that was installed at the factory when my bike was built. I've plowed with it for two years and it gets buried in just about every mud hole I see. I also regularly have to cross water that is nearly rack deep, so I know I've put them through their paces. And all four are still tight as the day I bought it.

But if you do get a kawi bearing just look at the thing for a KML number. I wouldn't be surprised if you found one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

z24guy said:


> Well go oem then. I have 2400 kms on my set that was installed at the factory when my bike was built. I've plowed with it for two years and it gets buried in just about every mud hole I see. I also regularly have to cross water that is nearly rack deep, so I know I've put them through their paces. And all four are still tight as the day I bought it.
> 
> But if you do get a kawi bearing just look at the thing for a KML number. I wouldn't be surprised if you found one.


Funny how the originals tend to last longest. I have more then twice that on mine and still like new...well..still no play anyway. I'm sure there is a reason the Kawasaki bearings are so expensive regardless of who actualy makes them. Maybe a different spec requirement..who knows. And by the way, with all the bushing conversion kits out there, no one is putting that OE junk back in the a-arms anymore. It was always a bad design..one they finaly fixed in the 12s.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> The wheel bearings? there sealed with grease already in them.


Every time I have put a bearing in anything , I always re-pack them with grease, due to heat (melting it out during shipping) and I really dont trust the factory that makes them to pack them correctly..every body is trying to save a buck now-a-days. It might just be some of the grease they left out.

There are 2 main reasons for bearing failure: #1. not enough grease, and #2. too much grease .

I'm not saying that you didn't install them right or they didn't have enough grease already(you had to make that call, you saw them).

I know there are company's that are making junky product and selling them like they have the "best product". Then after you buy and install they last no time. 

If it was me I would probably go ahead and buy the OEM bearings because they have already proved to you to last the longest.

like NM said the OEM probably have a better spec. requirement on them.

not trying to be argumentative, just my .02 cents


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I just put all new in all four conners used the ASR ones, hope they last!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You know also spacers and the wrong offset wheels put undue strain on these bearings shortening their life. Just say'n...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea I know, 4+3 rims is still no excuse to destroy 2 new rear wheel bearings in 1-2 rides.

I tried to email ASR about that and there contact email address is a dud..

I know oem's are best but $150 for 2 wheel bearings is just ridiculous, Ill go to a bearing company and get something made up before I pay that.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Any updates on this? Looking to do front and rear bearings on mine and was wondering. Anyone ever try quadboss bearings? Their ball joints seem to be better than most.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Funny how the originals tend to last longest. I have more then twice that on mine and still like new...well..still no play anyway. I'm sure there is a reason the Kawasaki bearings are so expensive regardless of who actualy makes them. Maybe a different spec requirement..who knows. And by the way, with all the bushing conversion kits out there, no one is putting that OE junk back in the a-arms anymore. It was always a bad design..one they finaly fixed in the 12s.




:agreed:. 

If you read the posts from the guys who are putting the most miles on their quad you'd be a smart guy. 

Id rather spend an extra 60 bucks on Kawai bearings than to be replacing them after a couple rides just my 2 cents.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> If you read the posts from the guys who are putting the most miles on their quad you'd be a smart guy.
> 
> Id rather spend an extra 60 bucks on Kawai bearings than to be replacing them after a couple rides just my 2 cents.


Yeah... I think you guys are right on. After looking into this more I got pricing of about $46 a piece for stock bearings ~ not too much more than aftermarket. With their not being a definitive decent aftermarket out there It really would be insane to go with anything other than stock. Definitely don't want to be changing bearings out every couple months...


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

For the guys buying the wheel bearings from their kawi dealer,please post some part #'s.Every Kawi dealer I went to only will sell you a new front or rear knuckle - wheel bearings are'nt offered separate - maybe I'm thinking this for the ball joints ???? With the stance my bike has,my knuckles get out of shape before the bearings wear - I've reused the All Balls bearings in replacement knuckles.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I know I'm bringing up an old post but was wondering in the last few years if anything better has come out as far as wheel bearings go? The all balls are crap, and with the Canadian dollar oem bearing prices are a tough pill to swallow. Has anyone gone to a bearing company for heavy equipment and see if they have anything? I'm going to pull my bearings and take it to BC bearing here and see if they can match it up.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

What are u putting ur quad through to not have the bearings last - lift kit, to wide of offset wheels ?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

